# Tyrus Thomas is weak



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Just got done watching the summer league game. What the hell was Tyrus doing? We shoulda taken Adam Morrison. I could not believe how horrible he played. Im chapped. I have to admit I did not see the first quarter but the only time i saw him score was on a fast break. What did you guys think?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Just got done watching the summer league game. What the hell was Tyrus doing? We shoulda taken Adam Morrison. I could not believe how horrible he played. Im chapped. I have to admit I did not see the first quarter but the only time i saw him score was on a fast break. What did you guys think?



Yeah. Because one Summer League game is a GREAT indicator of a player's abilities.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Just got done watching the summer league game. What the hell was Tyrus doing? We shoulda taken Adam Morrison. I could not believe how horrible he played. Im chapped. I have to admit I did not see the first quarter but the only time i saw him score was on a fast break. What did you guys think?



I think it is way too early to be saying much about his game based on one summer league game. It's not unsusual for players to not play well in the Summer league and then play well once the games start counting, Hinrich & Gordon are a couple of examples, Tyrus will be just fine...give him some time.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, he really sucked, he played really passive too, and he doesn't have the best skills. He just seems athletic, and he really didn't use his athleticism today.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thank god we didn't put too much stock into the first summer league games of ben gordon, luol deng, kirk hinrich...etc.

ya know?

he needs to work on his conditioning, that's what i think.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I didn't see the game is it still on or is it over?? How much did he play??? How many points did he score??? I need more info!!!!! :upset:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> thank god we didn't put too much stock into the first summer league games of ben gordon, luol deng, kirk hinrich...etc.
> 
> ya know?
> 
> he needs to work on his conditioning, that's what i think.


Mizenkay I hope your right and may the force be with you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Just got done watching the summer league game. What the hell was Tyrus doing? We shoulda taken Adam Morrison. I could not believe how horrible he played. Im chapped. I have to admit I did not see the first quarter but the only time i saw him score was on a fast break. What did you guys think?


R u joking or just need attention?Being great is about consistency. Being bad is about more then one game.Maybe the bulls should taken somebody else, but one SL game is a bad place to pass judgement.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What I really didn't like about Tyrus, is he was constantly the last one down the court, even Luke was beating him down the court. Then at one point after being the last one down the court, he put his hands on his knees and just stood there at the three point line huffing. Very dissapointing, a total lack of conditioning and intensity, and he's going to need both of those with how raw his skills are.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

One thing you guys need to remember here is that some people are pissed we took him, while passing up their boys. So of course when they watch him play they'll be skeptical and negative and very critical of everything he does. Heck, I'm like that to an extent. He wasn't my boy by any means, but I am hoping he'll come around and be a stud.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

And thus it begins again.

:wordyo:


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> What I really didn't like about Tyrus, is he was constantly the last one down the court, even Luke was beating him down the court. Then at one point after being the last one down the court, he put his hands on his knees and just stood there at the three point line huffing. Very dissapointing, a total lack of conditioning and intensity, and he's going to need both of those with how raw his skills are.


Skiles said he was out of shape.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I put no stock in a single summer league game, but I do appreciate the report. Thanks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nobull1 said:


> Skiles said he was out of shape.


And it definitely showed.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Ty Thomas is a younger Bruce Bowen.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Ty Thomas is a younger Bruce Bowen.


That may be the worst comparison I have ever seen. Of anything.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

p....p....p....p....p.....p.....p...


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

By way of a comparison, Tyson and Eddy were downright aweful in their initial Summer League outings: out of shape, lost, clueless, overpowered and generally useless.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

DID WE WIN??? Was anyone on our team impressive??? INFO NEEDED!!!! Before I go LOCO!!! :upset: :krazy: :rocket:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

> Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:
> 
> 
> > By way of a comparison, Tyson and Eddy were downright aweful in their initial Summer League outings: out of shape, lost, clueless, overpowered and generally useless.[/Q
> ...


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

7RINGS? said:


> Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:
> 
> 
> > By way of a comparison, Tyson and Eddy were downright aweful in their initial Summer League outings: out of shape, lost, clueless, overpowered and generally useless.[/Q
> ...


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> 7RINGS? said:
> 
> 
> > You can look at 2 ways:
> ...


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> By way of a comparison, Tyson and Eddy were downright aweful in their initial Summer League outings: out of shape, lost, clueless, overpowered and generally useless.



Was this intended to cheer us up about Tyrus's play today? Five years later during an important playoff series Tyson Scissorhands was generally "lost, clueless, overpowered, and generally useless."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> Just got done watching the summer league game. What the hell was Tyrus doing? We shoulda taken Adam Morrison. I could not believe how horrible he played. Im chapped. I have to admit *I did not see the first quarter * but the only time i saw him score was on a fast break. *What did you guys think?*


I think 3 quarters of the first summer league game of a rookie's career who played one year of college ball and was drafted based on instincts, length and athleticism is insufficient to suggest that another player should have been drafted instead.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I would imagine he's also still recovering from the groin pull........or pulling his groin.

he's gotta a long way to go till the season begins. I actually hope he sucks now so that he will be even more motivated to develop his game. He seems like the type that takes a challenge serious.

I'm not worried yet.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

chifaninca said:


> I'm not worried yet.


Me neither. If we can have page after page of heated debate about trading Chandler for fear that he'll come around in his *sixth year* in the NBA, then I think we can give Tyrus a little bit more time than *one day* before we begin to judge. :wink:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SMH

Same thing is said EVERY year, EVERY summer league about some top pick.

It means nothing..

You can't possibly think he'd go from one of being the best and most unique college players to being a complete and total waste of talent in ONE friggin summer league game. Calm down


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Am I on everyones ignore list??? Does anyone have any team stats or statistics from todays game????????????????????????????? :upset: 

Oh and thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> irst round Draft picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined for 26 points as Chicago won its opener at the Pepsi Pro Summer League on Monday, topping Indiana 93-88.


 http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html

So did Thabo score 24 of those points?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

7RINGS? said:


> Am I on everyones ignore list??? Does anyone have any team stats or statistics from todays game????????????????????????????? :upset:
> 
> Oh and thanks. :biggrin:


 um, no, it's that they haven't been uploaded anywhere so we can post them.

patience please.

the bulls won. thabo looked good. miles was the leading scorer.

EDIT: L.O.B. with the link! thanks!


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

> Chicago Bulls 93, Indiana Pacers 88
> First-round picks Tyrus Thomas and Thabo Sefolosha combined to score 26 points, grab eight rebounds and dish out five assists as the Chicago Bulls downed the Indiana Pacers, 93-88, in the first game of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League. Aaron Miles and Cedric Banks led the Bulls with 19 and 17 points, respectively, while Sefolosha chipped in 16 and Thomas finished with 10.


Hey thanks guys!!! Its good to know I have a good supporting cast built around me!!! :biggrin: 

Not that it means much but we at least won.Sefolosha had a good game and Miles and Banks did to.Anyone know where we got Miles and Banks from I never heard of them dudes? Tyrus had 10 but so what it was his 1st game since the championship series.He probley spent most of the Summer celebrating,eating,drinking and having too much fun doing other things he probley should not have done.You know most 19yr. olds keep it on the hush,hush.Don't worry he should be back in shape soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

L.O.B said:


> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html
> 
> So did Thabo score 24 of those points?


INFO!!! Yes thank you L.O.B.!!! :banana:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think we got Aaron Miles from the Cardinals who is off during the All Star game this week.  
This Aaron Miles played at Kansas. http://kuathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/miles_aaron00.html


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Watching the second game between the Bobcats and Bulls right now. 

It's a live feed. You can click on the link that L.O.B. provided and it shows an icon to watch the games live.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

To some, this is the great day they have been anticipating...

Thomas looked less than spectaculer. Instead of cheering for our Bulls, some posters, won't name names....are going to use this to promote their "I told ya so" banter. They have yet to make a wrong prediction, of course, which is why they are the experts.

We should defer to them.

What have we learned from this all telling, revealer of all, 48 minutes of game play? That Thabo looked good. So did Miles. That Thomas looked poorly conditioned. Every player had a brilliant play or two. Every player had a stunningly stupid play or two.

What we learned is, in reality, nothing more than how they played for 48 minutes against a team stock full of rookies and filler.

Its indicative of almost nothing, other than seeing, maybe, potential skills one possesses and the condition of players.

Take it all with a grain of salt. Because the next game, I am going to guess, Thabo could look less than stellar, and Thomas could very well end up having a great game.

Why?

Because they are rookies. Inconsistancy is to be expected. Thabo does have something going for him though; he is 22. Thomas is 19 - very young -. 

Patience sometimes, is the best course of action.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

We played the Pacers today not the Bobcats.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

7RINGS? said:


> You mean the pacers right?


No. That was the first game. Bulls are playing the Bobcats now. Losing around 66-48 at the end of the third quarter.

There's two games today.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm...5.6% body fat is out of shape?

I guess it's his cardiovascular shape that's bad.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> No. That was the first game. Bulls are playing the Bobcats now. Losing around 66-48 at the end of the third quarter.
> 
> There's two games today.


I thought Miami was playing Charlotte today?


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Thomas had 10 points (Thabo 16). That's not a bad game isn't it?

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_Recap__Chi-184183-800.html


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> I thought Miami was playing Charlotte today?


Maybe they are? :whoknows:

The camera is from a distance so it is hard to recognize any players and the team jersey's are just black for away, white for home. 

But on the link in your post it says the Bulls are playing the Bobcats. 

Might be a typo.

The numbers match up though. I'm looking at the roster and Thomas is 32, there's a 32 on the court. Let me check some of the numbers to verify this.

Now I've become confused...

EDIT: Damn too many of the Heat players share the same number as the Bulls players. I'm trying to find somebody with a different number on the court to verify what team it is.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> No. That was the first game. Bulls are playing the Bobcats now. Losing around 66-48 at the end of the third quarter.
> 
> There's two games today.


That's not the Bulls :biggrin:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Who is #50 and what was he thinking with that pass???

EDIT: That was a damn good pass by Morrison.. He's gonna be good for the Bobcats.

EDIT2: That's the Heat.. :biggrin:


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html
> 
> So did Thabo score 24 of those points?


Actually Thomas had 10 points. Thabo 16.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Wait a minute...there's a 23 on the court. We don't have a 23. Miami does.

They're the ones that are getting blown out. :|


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Maybe they are? :whoknows:
> 
> The camera is from a distance so it is hard to recognize any players and the team jersey's are just black for away, white for home.
> 
> ...



I made the same mistake, because Orlandomagic.com said it was the Bulls :banghead:, but nah, that's the Heat. 12, which we don't have, is Daniel Horton. And number 30, who I thought was this Jusitn Bowen guy, is Dorell Wright. Should aknown by the dubious shot selection.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Sham said:


> I made the same mistake, because Orlandomagic.com said it was the Bulls :banghead:, but nah, that's the Heat. 12, which we don't have, is Daniel Horton. And number 30, who I thought was this Jusitn Bowen guy, is Dorell Wright. Should aknown by the dubious shot selection.


Damn.

I've suddenly become tremendously uninterested in watching this game.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

He still had 10 pts, a few rebs & a blk....

He wasn't horrible on his first day, but not brillant either


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> Damn.
> 
> I've suddenly become tremendously uninterested in watching this game.



Same.

Oh well, at least I now know that the ballhog who I thought was Aaron Miles is actually Daniel Horton.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Vintage said:


> To some, this is the great day they have been anticipating...
> 
> Thomas looked less than spectaculer. Instead of cheering for our Bulls, some posters, won't name names....are going to use this to promote their "I told ya so" banter. They have yet to make a wrong prediction, of course, which is why they are the experts.
> 
> ...


Repped.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The ROY said:


> He still had 10 pts, a few rebs & a blk....
> 
> He wasn't horrible on his first day, but not brillant either


It was really choppy and hard to follow. I think 10 points, few rebds and a block is better than most people were assuming and considering how little energy he was playing with.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Couldn't you tell it wasn't the Bulls when you didn't see Big Luke?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> That may be the worst comparison I have ever seen. Of anything.


ya ur rite, hes more of a Desagana Diop, except shorter.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

T^2's lack of conditioning was dissapointing, and is the only thing I see as cause for concern going foward. It was pretty shocking how quickly he got fatigued, and it really made him stand out from everyone out there for the wrong reason.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> One thing you guys need to remember here is that some people are pissed we took him, while passing up their boys. So of course when they watch him play they'll be skeptical and negative and very critical of everything he does. Heck, I'm like that to an extent. He wasn't my boy by any means, but I am hoping he'll come around and be a stud.


I was one of them PO'd guys.

I'm not ready to write off TT based on one summer league game, played while he is recovering from a groin injury, and while he has four months to get his conditioning back. If he hasn't been able to do any cardio or scrimmage because of a groin injury, the man is going to get blown out of gas quickly.

I'm rooting for the kid, and I think he'll work out fine.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> ya ur rite, hes more of a Desagana Diop, except shorter.


That's.....no better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

More like Eddie Robinson, but less fluid moving, and less conditioned, less intensity.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's nothing like any of these people. Seriously.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

We all know he never got winded like that at LSU...

Skiles said he needed to work on his conditioning but it's never been a problem with him before...

I wouldn't worry about it....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

He rocks up to his second try out with us with a groin injury. (about 2-3 weeks ago)
Skiles states publicly his out of shape (a few days ago)
and then our player (Who we're supposed to be supporting)
rocks up and appears to be out of breath. 
Wow. What a complete and utter shock, the guy is human.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> We all know he never got winded like that at LSU...
> 
> Skiles said he needed to work on his conditioning but it's never been a problem with him before...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it....


Maybe he just needs a number change like Thabo...

I know its silly but i much rather number 20 prefered to 2 that he orginally chose. Yes, im being ticky tacky.. but if your a fan you want to buy a good looking jersey do you not?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is horrible to read! First summer league game and people are bagging him!
If he was a star in the summer league i wouldnt get excited either! IT IS SUMMER LEAGUE Stop it with this crap! Give him time!
I still got ya back Tyrus!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If your looking for Tyrus to be a scorer you need to think again. Tyrus can develop his game in time but for the time being think of him as filling Tyson Chandlers recently vacant shoes until that O develops. 

Ive seen more Tyrus than anyone and he defenitly has a nice stroke from mid range but its slow and needs time to get off. He's a work horse so whatever you see him as now dont think thats all he will be. The kid is tough.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> *Ive seen more Tyrus than anyone* and he defenitly has a nice stroke from mid range but its slow and needs time to get off.


Explain?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

LuCane said:


> Explain?


Check the location. He posted earlier saying he saw just about all the LSU games. Most people probably haven't.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> If your looking for Tyrus to be a scorer you need to think again. Tyrus can develop his game in time but for the time being think of him as filling Tyson Chandlers recently vacant shoes until that O develops.
> 
> Ive seen more Tyrus than anyone and he defenitly has a nice stroke from mid range but its slow and needs time to get off. He's a work horse so whatever you see him as now dont think thats all he will be. The kid is tough.


I was just asking for energy, and beating Schenscher down the court, Tyrus did neither today. He was awful.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I SAID THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPENED, but anyways I'm here to make ya'll feel better. Last season Marvin Williams really struggled in summer league, us hawks fans knew he had the skills but he just didn't seem to have the confident. I think you can say the same for Tyrus, him being so young his must still be a little shock that he's in the NBA. The one thing I have to tell you Marvin really started getting better was when Woody (Mike Woodsen) had him on the court alot, ya'll are probally going to be competing for home court and all the other good stuff, so where is Skile going to find the minutes to develop this kid.


BTW I must say it could be a little different with marvin and Tyrus because Marvin was all skill, while Tyrus is right now just an athlete, hopfully Tyrus know how to use the athletesim, because like us Hawks fans your going to have alot of trolls coming out here saying you should have pick Morrison, and trust me it will get on your last nerves.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

One thing that really concerned me about Tyrus was his mental stability. From yelling at a reporter in an interview to sometimes looking a little too emotional out there on the court, I was worried about his maturity. Well, I still have that worry after game one. I did NOT like his body language. He seemed to be sulking throughout the game.

Look, it's no surprise that a new level of competition should be a shock to him, but I want to see him get his body language together in these next four games. The upside of Tyrus's mentality is that he's supposedly a tireless worker. Let's see how he acts in the next few games, because I fear that he has the potential to get himself into a funk. I want to see mental toughness from him if nothing else, because Paxson drafted him for that as well as lenght and athleticism.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I SAID THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPENED, but anyways I'm here to make ya'll feel better. Last season Marvin Williams really struggled in summer league, us hawks fans knew he had the skills but he just didn't seem to have the confident. I think you can say the same for Tyrus, him being so young his must still be a little shock that he's in the NBA. The one thing I have to tell you Marvin really started getting better was when Woody (Mike Woodsen) had him on the court alot, ya'll are probally going to be competing for home court and all the other good stuff, so where is Skile going to find the minutes to develop this kid.
> 
> 
> BTW I must say it could be a little different with marvin and Tyrus because Marvin was all skill, while Tyrus is right now just an athlete, hopfully Tyrus know how to use the athletesim, because like us Hawks fans your going to have alot of trolls coming out here saying you should have pick Morrison, and trust me it will get on your last nerves.


Not to be too dark on your guy, o.iantlhawksfan, but I never saw the killer instinct in Marvin Williams that Tyrus Thomas exhibited in his one year of college. Marvin definitely has a beautiful shot though, which is rare for a guy his size. He's an interesting prospect, but so is Thomas, for totally different reasons.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the leads are weak!


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> Check the location. He posted earlier saying he saw just about all the LSU games. Most people probably haven't.


I took it as an implication that he had some special insight into the LSU program, or possibly Tyrus himself. I was curious if he could provide any...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Not to be too dark on your guy, o.iantlhawksfan, but I never saw the killer instinct in Marvin Williams that Tyrus Thomas exhibited in his one year of college. Marvin definitely has a beautiful shot though, which is rare for a guy his size. He's an interesting prospect, but so is Thomas, for totally different reasons.



I wasn't comparing their skill set, well just that small statement. Iwas comparing how both of them struggled in Summer league. An Marvin might not have a killer instict but this kid can flat out score, he is got a beutiful strore from 20 feet and is increasing his range, and he has the tool that most good scorers have, he gets to the free throw line. On Tyrus having a killer instinct, I don't really know if it's a good thing having a guy with such raw and very little offensive skills, having a killer instinct.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

LuCane said:


> I took it as an implication that he had some special insight into the LSU program, or possibly Tyrus himself. I was curious if he could provide any...



I'm assuming you are talking about JSimo12 and I'll answer that for ya since we're friends...

we both go to LSU and have seen Tyrus play in every game he's worn an LSU jersey...we don't have an inside source to the program or anything but are huge fans and followers of LSU basketball. Also saw Tyrus play in high school...we don't know Tyrus personally but have played ball at the rec center w/ him before, as we have w/ the other LSU players...

Anyway, as I've said before, Tyrus' biggest problem in the NBA will be his strength...he needs to get stronger to be able to handle the physical part of the NBA game and the minutes that he will eventually play, tho it won't be right away...I didn't see the summer league game but I wouldn't doubt that he got a little winded. This can partially be explained by his injury but also indicates he needs to get in a little better condition as far as being able to run all day. But don't worry, he will. He's an incredibly hard worker (and you wouldn't doubt that for one second if you had seen him in high school and where he is now; you can't make that big of a leap w/out hard work).

As JSimo12 said, during his first year, don't expect him to score alot...he's not going to get the looks to score (he didn't at LSU either) but he's a great finisher around the basket when he does get the ball...he can shoot better than most ppl think but he needs to learn to get it off quicker...his game can develop over time but expect him to be a guy who comes off the bench and gives you rebounding, defense and blocked shots, hustle plays, and a guy that will finish around the basket

And for goodness sake, it was ONE SUMMER LEAGUE GAME!!! Good or bad, a guys play in one SL game is not indicative of what you will get come the real games...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> One thing that really concerned me about Tyrus was his mental stability. *From yelling at a reporter in an interview * to sometimes looking a little too emotional out there on the court, I was worried about his maturity. Well, I still have that worry after game one. I did NOT like his body language. He seemed to be sulking throughout the game.
> 
> Look, it's no surprise that a new level of competition should be a shock to him, but I want to see him get his body language together in these next four games. The upside of Tyrus's mentality is that he's supposedly a tireless worker. Let's see how he acts in the next few games, because I fear that he has the potential to get himself into a funk. I want to see mental toughness from him if nothing else, because Paxson drafted him for that as well as lenght and athleticism.


Please explain. I haven't heard about this if something did happen. 

and also, Tyrus thrives off emotion...he doesn't look "too emotional" on the court...and if he ever does, I don't think it's that big a deal for any player. I'd rather a player occasionally show a little "too much" emotion than never show emotion at all


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

jalen5 said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about JSimo12 and I'll answer that for ya since we're friends...
> 
> we both go to LSU and have seen Tyrus play in every game he's worn an LSU jersey...we don't have an inside source to the program or anything but are huge fans and followers of LSU basketball. Also saw Tyrus play in high school...we don't know Tyrus personally but have played ball at the rec center w/ him before, as we have w/ the other LSU players...
> 
> ...


Well said mate ! Agree with your last past especially! :cheers:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I started this thread and i havent read everybody's response but the point is tyrus needs soooo much work in order to be good that is what i am dissapointed about. In the league you cant just jump over people you got to be kind of crafty or at least extremely aggressive. I saw neither of these things from tyrus and that is what i am dissapointed about. This isnt the NFL where you can just look at combine stats and pick a NBA star. I hate these unskilled athletes that get picked high. You got to have some skills or you will never be anything. What is Tyrus Thomas's skill set? And if you look at him to be like Amare, well Amare is aggressive as all hell and relentless. The other thing is some of you guys are saying he doesnt have to score? So we need a 6'8 skinny guy who cant score? Why do we need that?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, there's something to be said for being the first guy to stake out a position.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Tyrus sucks in the first summer league game and the season is a wash. Tyrus explodes in the 2nd game and we'll be a dynasty. I love this forum.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> I started this thread and i havent read everybody's response but the point is tyrus needs soooo much work in order to be good that is what i am dissapointed about. In the league you cant just jump over people you got to be kind of crafty or at least extremely aggressive. I saw neither of these things from tyrus and that is what i am dissapointed about. This isnt the NFL where you can just look at combine stats and pick a NBA star. I hate these unskilled athletes that get picked high. You got to have some skills or you will never be anything. What is Tyrus Thomas's skill set? And if you look at him to be like Amare, well Amare is aggressive as all hell and relentless. The other thing is some of you guys are saying he doesnt have to score? So we need a 6'8 skinny guy who cant score? Why do we need that?


I think everyone has to calm down before thinking to post a title of a thread named Tyrus Thomas is weak after viewing his first ever game, in a summer league for god sake!
Hell i cant remember one person who ever came out for their first summer league game and performed like a ready like superstar for an NBA team.
Lets just settle down and be patient and see what happens after i say around 30 nba regular season games before absolutley bashing the crap out of him.
Even after 30 games of REGULAR season games, i still would be not bashing him, Pax took him at #2 saying he is a developing player he knows that but out of everyone in the draft he had the best potential and for an already playoff nba team i was more than happy for that way of thinking! 
Come on guys! :cheers:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Tyrus sucks in the first summer league game and the season is a wash. Tyrus explodes in the 2nd game and we'll be a dynasty. I love this forum.


Well, so far one of those statements has come to pass.


Here's to hoping the second one does as well...

:cheers:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Well, there's something to be said for being the first guy to stake out a position.


 What would you say about it? A couple things come to my mind.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The kid's a $millionaire. he's #2 in the draft!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Tyrus sucks in the first summer league game and the season is a wash. Tyrus explodes in the 2nd game and we'll be a dynasty. I love this forum.


No, a seasons not a wash at this point, just Tyrus' career.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Tyrus sucks in the first summer league game and the season is a wash. Tyrus explodes in the 2nd game and we'll be a dynasty. I love this forum.


Did I hear "Season is a Wash"!?!?! Is it time yet? LOVE that thread. :banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyways, this was to be expected. If you look at Gordon and Deng, you can kind of see where Thabo and Tyrus will be. Thabo will probably be like Deng, where his all-around game allows him to be an impact player right away, and he has a set position, and can play either wing position just fine. 

Tyrus will be like Gordon, where he needs to adjust to the speed of the NBA game, and get in where he fits in. Gordon needed to find his position at either shooting guard or point guard, just like Tyrus will go through the same adjustment with small forward and power forward. 

I think Thabo will be the better player right away, but I hope that Tyrus, like Gordon did, comes on strong as the season goes and finds his way. He just needs to find where he can make the most impact and milk it.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

sloth said:


> No, a seasons not a wash at this point, just Tyrus' career.


 :curse:


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> I started this thread and i havent read everybody's response but the point is tyrus needs soooo much work in order to be good that is what i am dissapointed about. In the league you cant just jump over people you got to be kind of crafty or at least extremely aggressive. I saw neither of these things from tyrus and that is what i am dissapointed about. *This isnt the NFL where you can just look at combine stats and pick a NBA star.* I hate these unskilled athletes that get picked high. You got to have some skills or you will never be anything. What is Tyrus Thomas's skill set? And if you look at him to be like Amare, well Amare is aggressive as all hell and relentless. *The other thing is some of you guys are saying he doesnt have to score? So we need a 6'8 skinny guy who cant score? Why do we need that*?



"This isnt the NFL where you can just look at combine stats and pick a NBA star."

-- That is just a dumb statement b/c you can't do that in the NFL either...drafting players, regardless of sport is an inexact science.

"The other thing is some of you guys are saying he doesnt have to score? So we need a 6'8 skinny guy who cant score? Why do we need that?"

-- Re-read what you wrote man..."he doesn't HAVE to score." That's not the same thing as "he can't score." 

You need to just chill out and give the guy some time... it sounds to me like he didn't have a TERRIBLE game but you are writing him off already b/c in his first NBA Summer League game he didn't perform like a superstar.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I started this thread and i havent read everybody's response but the point is tyrus needs soooo much work in order to be good that is what i am dissapointed about. In the league you cant just jump over people you got to be kind of crafty or at least extremely aggressive. I saw neither of these things from tyrus and that is what i am dissapointed about. This isnt the NFL where you can just look at combine stats and pick a NBA star. I hate these unskilled athletes that get picked high. You got to have some skills or you will never be anything. What is Tyrus Thomas's skill set? And if you look at him to be like Amare, well Amare is aggressive as all hell and relentless. The other thing is some of you guys are saying he doesnt have to score? So we need a 6'8 skinny guy who cant score? Why do we need that?


I feel this.

Of course I wouldn't write off Tyrus after 1 summer league game. I don't think anyone is. It's become common knowledge that guy will take some time. The ingredients present and not present in him indicate so.

I'm more mad at Pax.

After all that talk about getting veterans and players who can help us out right away, he goes ahead picks the most raw player available this side of Pat O'Bryant. That either says a lot about Tyrus Thomas or how flippant and sensationalist Pax really is. He's repeating the same 5-year process he endured with one guy only to start over with this new guy, who is much shorter and obviously comes a lot cheaper. Seems like he's on track to make the same mistakes that the reviled Sleuth made.

You would think that by the way Pax is defended, Tyrus would've taken the league by storm and be this world-beating man-child. . .till it was actually time to play.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I feel this.
> 
> Of course I wouldn't write off Tyrus after 1 summer league game. I don't think anyone is. It's become common knowledge that guy will take some time. The ingredients present and not present in him indicate so.
> 
> ...


Nobody, Paxson included, suggested that Tyrus was a man-child ready to take the league by storm. If anything he's downplayed expectations. Who would you have picked?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

jbulls said:


> Nobody, Paxson included, suggested that Tyrus was a man-child ready to take the league by storm. If anything he's downplayed expectations. Who would you have picked?


No one did say that Tyrus was a man-child ready to take the league by storm (except maybe whoever said he was a cross between KG and TMac which was probably from his own camp).

I would've stayed with Lamarcus Aldridge even without the Ben Wallace signing. And I know he hasn't torn it up in summer league either.

Like everyone's said it's just summer league. I agree with Scott May's unofficial "meaning of production" system he made for summer league.

While I don't really care too much about Summer league and I do remember Jamal's, Jay's, BG's, Kirk's, Eddy's, Tyson's summer leagues, first game could be an indicator of things to come. I'm just using this summer league game for future reference, so later I can really say "I told you so" to Pax and the basketball boards.net Chicago Bull congregates. I was really using this thread as a way to further my Fire Pax/don't fire Pax, but don't give him a free pass agenda.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> The kid's a $millionaire. he's #2 in the draft!


He was actually #4, but w/e lol.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

1st games in summer league of note

Andrea - 20 pts

LaMarcus Aldridge - 8 pts

Adam Morrison - 12 pts

Tyrus - 10 pts

Brandon Roy - 12 pts

Randy Foye - 23 pts

Thabo - 16 pts

Marcus Williams - 22 pts, 10 ast


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Jello Biafra said:


> 1st games in summer league of note
> 
> Marcus Williams - 22 pts, 10 ast


Actually, 24 and 12 on .600 shooting.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Alot of you on here are complaining about NOTHING

Let the kid get some games under his belt

If Pax feels he'll be the best player out of the draft, I have no reason to doubt him THUS FAR


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> No one did say that Tyrus was a man-child ready to take the league by storm (except maybe whoever said he was a cross between KG and TMac which was probably from his own camp).
> 
> I would've stayed with Lamarcus Aldridge even without the Ben Wallace signing. And I know he hasn't torn it up in summer league either.
> 
> ...


The KG/TMac comparison is obviously ridiculous.

Summer league aside, out of the two bigs I liked and still do like Thomas better than Aldridge, who I think is extremely soft and likely to be no better than an average pro. I like Roy just as much as Thomas, but I think need gives Thomas the slight nod. If you have to say "I told you so" I hope you can come up with a better point of reference than this summer league game.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Jello Biafra said:


> 1st games in summer league of note
> 
> Andrea - 20 pts
> 
> ...


Based on this here will be the rankings of these players careers:
1. Foye
2. Williams
3. Bargnani
4. Thabo
5. Morrison - Bust
6. Tyrus - Bust
7. Aldridge - Huge Bust

Haha. Ridiculous.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Results of this game:

Chicago 0-0
Indiana 0-0


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I feel this.
> 
> Of course I wouldn't write off Tyrus after 1 summer league game. I don't think anyone is. It's become common knowledge that guy will take some time. The ingredients present and not present in him indicate so.
> 
> ...


10 pts , 4 rebs, 2 asts, lots of turnovers, 26 minutes.

After one SUMMER LEAGUE GAME you are now taking the drafting of Thomas and from that saying Paxson is on track to make the mistakes Krause made? That is absolutely ridiculous. He said the guy would take time. We know he will. Who else would you have picked? Aldridge, whom we all know will be soft as Charmin? 

You are right. After seeing him for one game, we should either release him now or trade him for a second round draft pcik. He obviously has no value after this one very important game. :whatever:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Eats more popcorn*

I wonder how, when, or if this will ever culminate. It's been two days and it's grating.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Salvaged Ship said:


> 10 pts , 4 rebs, 2 asts, lots of turnovers, 26 minutes.
> 
> After one SUMMER LEAGUE GAME you are now taking the drafting of Thomas and from that saying Paxson is on track to make the mistakes Krause made? That is absolutely ridiculous. He said the guy would take time. We know he will.


If you read closely, you would read that I criticized Pax for having this hard-on for veteran players and then all of a sudden, going back on his word, and drafting the most inexperienced and raw, but athletic player, who is shorter and more injury prone.

What the hell was up with that ? It's stuff like that which makes me wonder if he actually has any kind of vision, or if it's just some by-the-moment, NBA-Live-based fantasy perenially based on maybes and uncertainties.


> Who else would you have picked? Aldridge, whom we all know will be soft as Charmin?


You are right. After seeing him for a few games, Pax should be glad that he doesn't have to release him now or trade him for a second round draft pcik [sic]. He obviously has no value after this one very important game. :whatever:

In all seriousness, I liked Lamarcus because of need and because everyone else besides Barg wasn't that appealing. I think he would've fit our needs just fine: another big guy that could score and open up the floor a bit. We were pretty damn good at defense without Ben. I felt like we just needed to add to what we had, and we would've been fine. 

If we didn't like him, perhaps he would've had value for some other team that was hungry for bigs and could see the potential in him. 

I don't know if this team advanced at all in the short-term because of these moves.


> You are right. After seeing him for one game, we should either release him now or trade him for a second round draft pcik. He obviously has no value after this one very important game. :whatever:


From early indications, I don't think Tyrus would fail in the NBA for a lack of talent or lack of heart.

I think the only things that would hold back Tyrus are his lack of an offensive move (lack of niche on offense), and injury-prone style of play.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Jello Biafra said:


> 1st games in summer league of note
> 
> Andrea - 20 pts
> 
> ...


omfg bust!!!!!11!!!1


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I wasn't comparing their skill set, well just that small statement. Iwas comparing how both of them struggled in Summer league. An Marvin might not have a killer instict but this kid can flat out score, he is got a beutiful strore from 20 feet and is increasing his range, and he has the tool that most good scorers have, he gets to the free throw line. On Tyrus having a killer instinct, I don't really know if it's a good thing having a guy with such raw and very little offensive skills, having a killer instinct.



...because having killer instinct sucks?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I SAID THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPENED, but anyways I'm here to make ya'll feel better. Last season Marvin Williams really struggled in summer league, us hawks fans knew he had the skills but he just didn't seem to have the confident. I think you can say the same for Tyrus, him being so young his must still be a little shock that he's in the NBA. The one thing I have to tell you Marvin really started getting better was when Woody (Mike Woodsen) had him on the court alot, ya'll are probally going to be competing for home court and all the other good stuff, so where is Skile going to find the minutes to develop this kid.
> 
> 
> BTW I must say it could be a little different with marvin and Tyrus because Marvin was all skill, while Tyrus is right now just an athlete, hopfully Tyrus know how to use the athletesim, because like us Hawks fans your going to have alot of trolls coming out here saying you should have pick Morrison, and trust me it will get on your last nerves.



Because Tyrus performed poorly in ONE summer league game, you are right?

Laughable.

It means nothing.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL @ "I SAID THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN"

sure

we all could of said josh smith would be a bust because of his summer league and FIRST season also...he's pretty damn good NOW isn't he?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> If you read closely, you would read that I criticized Pax for having this hard-on for veteran players and then all of a sudden, going back on his word, and drafting the most inexperienced and raw, but athletic player, who is shorter and more injury prone.


There is a clear element of schizophrenia to Paxson's latest moves. 

Sign the best FA out here as if we're going to become a contender overnight. Use the #2 pick in the draft to take on an underaged project player.

Couple that with his comments about underaged players (the board well documents this) and his stated preference for 3 or 4 year college players from big-time winning programs.

Then there's the trade of our best young big who is the taller and more seasoned version of Thomas for a dinosaur.

The flipside of all this is that coming into this offseason, our biggest needs were a full-time big man and some length in the back court, which were at least addressed in Wallace, Selafosha, and Smith.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

As ridiculous as the whole premise of this thread is, I find it also very humorous that most of the people prognasticating a horrible failure for Tyrus based on one summer league game are people who wanted us to draft Aldrdidge, who, by all accounts performed just as if not more poorly than Tyrus!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Based on this first summer league game, I have to give Cedric Banks the nod for the 2 guard spot on the East All Star team. A. Miles might sneak in as the point guard ahead of Billups and Kidd. Did you see him lighting things up out there?


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

TT just looked real dumb!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Just to be positive, even though he didn't get any blocks, Tyrus really showed his explosive ups on a couple of attempts. It's not just that he gets really high, but he gets up so quickly.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Just to be positive, even though he didn't get any blocks, Tyrus really showed his explosive ups on a couple of attempts. It's not just that he gets really high, but he gets up so quickly.


I was going to mention something like this too. Even though I was only able to catch about 15 mins or so of the game yesterday, I did see Thomas get a couple of really nice blocks. Of course, the play was whistled dead because of a foul (go figure - fouls called in summer league!) and so there was no shot attempt. Yet, he did show very nice timing on those blocks and he got off the floor quickly. On the downside, he went for some blocks where he merely altered the shot and because he made the block attempt, he was no longer in position to get the rebound and quite often, a Pacer player was there to grab the easy board and put-back. It's all a learning process, but to condemn the guy for his first summer league game is a bit premature.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Summer League is a non issue. Tyrus Thomas is going to be a heck of a player and Thabo, from what I understand, has a good shot as well. The only think about Thomas is that I think we drafted him to be a 4 but he might end up a 3. Didnt he say he was like McGrady or something? Well, that wouldnt be a bad thing. He is going to be fine, and I think he will be in the rotation from day one.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> Summer League is a non issue. Tyrus Thomas is going to be a heck of a player and Thabo, from what I understand, has a good shot as well. The only think about Thomas is that I think we drafted him to be a 4 but he might end up a 3. Didnt he say he was like McGrady or something? Well, that wouldnt be a bad thing. He is going to be fine, and I think he will be in the rotation from day one.


Paxson called him a 3/4. Thomas called himself a 3. Repeatedly. 

I see a 4. If he is going to develop a small forward skillset such that he will eclipse Deng/Chapu, then he's got a ridiculous amount of things to work on. 

Deng played the 4 in college. But it was obvious he had a 3 skill set. Thomas played the 4 in college and its obvious he did not have a 3 skill set. Thomas says this is because it wasn't asked of him as part of LSU's system. But every draftee in the history of the world spouts this same line when talking about their perceived skill-based weaknesses. "I can do it, you just didn't get a chance to see me do it." Sometimes its accurate. 80% of the time its sound and fury.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> As ridiculous as the whole premise of this thread is, I find it also very humorous that most of the people prognasticating a horrible failure for Tyrus based on one summer league game are people who wanted us to draft Aldrdidge, who, by all accounts performed just as if not more poorly than Tyrus!


Where could I find the boxscores for all the summer league games on one site? I know proexposure.com used to have them on their front page, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

deranged40 said:


> Where could I find the boxscores for all the summer league games on one site? I know proexposure.com used to have them on their front page, but I can't seem to find them.


I don't think there is one. Vegassummerleague.com has stats for their league, and the Magic site has stats for the Orlando league.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> There is a clear element of schizophrenia to Paxson's latest moves.
> 
> Sign the best FA out here as if we're going to become a contender overnight. Use the #2 pick in the draft to take on an underaged project player.
> 
> ...


I think what Pax is trying to do is simultaneously build for NOW AND for the FUTURE. Ben Wallace gives us size, experience, and talent in the front court NOW. If Pax didn't sign Big Ben, and we just kept our players and signed Harrington, Wilcox, Nazr, Joel or any combination of the two... who would have claimed as actualy Champion threats? Barely anyone. We would have been too inexperienced. Pax just openned up a window to put us in win now mentality for the next 3-4 years. Suppose we get another big in Ely and our frontcourt combined with our aspiring backcourt is good for the next few years to contend. But, what if during that 4 year span we come close but the team doesn't come out with fully baked cookies ready for Grant Park celebrations. We either ship out Wallace after year 3 as an expiring deal if he's declined too much and bring in a disgruntled star or just let wallace play out his contract.

By that time Tyrus should be ready to take on a starting role at either the 3 or 4. Next year's swap with the Knicks ensures us at least a solid starter/allstar calibur frontcourt player within a couple years. So our current young core would have matured greatly and will be in their peak years by the time Tyrus and next year's draft pick begin to first see their potential realized. Then we make a second run with our new frontcourt and same young backcourt/wings.

The way I see it, Pax is avoiding exactly what Detroit did. Their star player left, and they have an older core and no youth to replace any players. Darko could have been there to ease Ben's loss and possibly been even better (we'll see his potential in ORL, he DID avg 2-3bpg in his final 2 months and routinely scored double digits on a BLAZING orlando team that almost reached playoffs). Pax's plan has us set to contend for the next 8-10 years.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> Am I on everyones ignore list???


Not mine. You're not among the three amigos I've jailed. Boards improved leaps and bounds since then btw...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

GB said:


> Not mine. You're not among the three amigos I've jailed. Boards improved leaps and bounds since then btw...


:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> Am I on everyones ignore list???


We'd all be happy to answer you, but ever since we all decided to put you on the ignore list, none of us even saw the question! What a shame....



:no:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wynn said:


> We'd all be happy to answer you, but ever since we all decided to put you on the ignore list, none of us even saw the question! What a shame....
> 
> 
> 
> :no:



Aptly noted.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Ty Thomas will be fine. People were saying LeBron was a "bust" compared to his hype after his summer league games. For the boys who are guaranteed to be on the team, summer league is just to keep your skills intact and work on conditioning. They aren't playing their hardest, or best ball yet...

Ty and Swiss Chocolate managed to play well, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Sham said:


> And thus it begins again.
> 
> :wordyo:


the annual rites of July. This is worse carnage than the movie Hostel, because its so predictable

Our political leaders don't read history either. If they do, its often misinterpreted to their respective agendas.

*sigh*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

damn, that's some high steppin' from drago.

he could be a rockette!

:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Freakish.

Its like one freakish guy, one average guy and one YMCA guy all in one shot.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> damn, that's some high steppin' from drago.
> 
> he could be a rockette!
> 
> :laugh:


He's just damn lucky Reggie Evans wasn't playing.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Drago... :laugh: 

He looked pretty good actually. A lot better than Luke. Can shoot the 3, dribbles well for a 7 footer. I'd give him another shot in the preseason if we don't acquire another big such as Butler.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Drago had a good summer league with us last year too. Looks to have genuine scoring talent. Could beat Luke out. Or replace Dinna on the LuvaBulls.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Sham said:


> Drago had a good summer league with us last year too. Looks to have genuine scoring talent. Could beat Luke out. Or replace Dinna on the LuvaBulls.


yeah I remember last year wanting to keep him as our 3rd big. He definitley has size and range...might be worth a flyer if we can't find another big.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

from what I saw last time, He can't play in the NBA. I know he's this big mystery. The idea of what he 'may' have to offer could be seen as intriguing. When you see him play the games, theres not much there. At least, the little bit I happened to see, even though you hate to judge on a limited sample. Not a lot of attributes.

Gus like Kirk, Ben and Luol you can see the NBA game regardless of SL stats


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> from what I saw last time, He can't play in the NBA. I know he's this big mystery. The idea of what he 'may' have to offer could be seen as intriguing. When you see him play the games, theres not much there.



I think when you are looking for a 3rd big on a roster you are only looking for a big body who can clog the lanes and not embarass himself out there too badly, I think Pasilic would probably be an adequate third stringer based solely on his summer league performance last year and his one game this year.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Look, god damnit. My Reggie Evans joke was funny. And I want someone to acknowledge it and laugh. Okay?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> I think when you are looking for a 3rd big on a roster you are only looking for a big body who can clog the lanes and not embarass himself out there too badly, I think Pasilic would probably be an adequate third stringer based solely on his summer league performance last year and his one game this year.


true. If they were looking for the speciallty role he might be able to handle, which would be to pull out the opposing big guy away from the paint for a little while if you wanted a change of pace. For very limited minutes it would seem, or once in a blue moon if it came down to the odd game.

I didn't see a lot of quickness or versatility to him ace (on defense). In a backups backup big guy, I wonder what the Bulls would be looking for. Defense and versatility I would think. He would be a different offensive type, and maybe thats his advantage to making a team perhaps.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Look, god damnit. My Reggie Evans joke was funny. And I want someone to acknowledge it and laugh. Okay?


You're nuts.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Look, god damnit. My Reggie Evans joke was funny. And I want someone to acknowledge it and laugh. Okay?


Yeah, well, Drago's a little too tall to be a Rockette, but the leg kick sure is just right.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You're nuts.


Is that a Reggie Evans joke, too?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Is that a Reggie Evans joke, too?


We should just ask Chris Kaman how funny he thinks it is. :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Is that a Reggie Evans joke, too?


You've lost your marbles.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Is that a Reggie Evans joke, too?


Ron, get a grip.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

narek said:


> We should just ask Chris Kaman how funny he thinks it is. :biggrin:


He'd be doubled over.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

narek said:


> We should just ask Chris Kaman how funny he thinks it is. :biggrin:


What a sad sack.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

All the jokes, in the pen......


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ScottMay said:


>


Purseblog.com?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Let me be the first to say that Tyrus Thomas will give you little if any help on the front-court. Lamarcus Aldridge is compared to Jermaine O'Neal. Arguably one of the better forwards in the game today. Guess what? Both he and Brandon Roy, ARE IN PORTLAND for the rights to Thabo Sefolosha, way to go Jim Paxson.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Let me be the first to say that Tyrus Thomas will give you little if any help on the front-court. Lamarcus Aldridge is compared to Jermaine O'Neal. Arguably one of the better forwards in the game today. Guess what? Both he and Brandon Roy, ARE IN PORTLAND for the rights to Thabo Sefolosha, way to go Jim Paxson.


1. John Paxson is the Bulls' GM.

2. Thabo Sefolosha wasn't part of the Blazers deal.

3. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

jbulls said:


> 1. John Paxson is the Bulls' GM.
> 
> 2. Thabo Sefolosha wasn't part of the Blazers deal.
> 
> 3. Thanks for stopping by!



yeah geeze, get a clue, buy a vowel, do something...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Lamarcus Aldridge is compared to Jermaine O'Neal.


Thomas was being compared to Marion, Stoudemire and even Kemp. And if I remember correctly, there were other crazy ones like Stevenson to Jordan, I really don't see how this helps at all.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What's the story behind Reggie Evans?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Vintage said:


> What's the story behind Reggie Evans?


He likes to grab opponents' nutsacks.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He grabbed Chris Kaman on the genitals when they were battling for a rebound. He was suspended for a game but not, I don't think, called for a "loose ball" foul.

*bu dum CHA*


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Let me be the first to say that Tyrus Thomas will give you little if any help on the front-court. Lamarcus Aldridge is compared to Jermaine O'Neal. Arguably one of the better forwards in the game today. Guess what? Both he and Brandon Roy, ARE IN PORTLAND for the rights to Thabo Sefolosha, way to go Jim Paxson.


that would be a hell of an effective gotcha.........

........maybe when we know what all these players are in a couple years. Sadly, you have nothing to go on. whoops.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Sham said:


> He grabbed Chris Kaman on the genitals when they were battling for a rebound. He was suspended for a game but not, I don't think, called for a "loose ball" foul.
> 
> *bu dum CHA*



I forgot all about this! Makes Rons jest a little more humorous lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Itu6BeKEi8Y"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Itu6BeKEi8Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Although watching it again, it's as much of a goose as it is a nads-snatch.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its called 'getting your chimes rung'

and no, I've never seen it done off the basketball court


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> I forgot all about this! Makes Rons jest a little more humorous lol


Seeing the video makes it easier to grasp the jocularity.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------

